# mathews chill x



## DIXIEDOG1 (Oct 27, 2013)

What info are you looking for? 

I finally shot my Chill X enough I felt the strings were settled so I did the following


1) Twisted cables to get the ATA back to 35" on the shelf side of the riser (opposite side is almost 1/16" longer on my bow)
2) Twisted string to get the string to be just slightly off center of timing holes on "top" side (side closest to the string/ nock)
3) Verified timing of cams was in sync fully drawn with draw board 
4) Checked draw weight was making it (62.3 lbs so it's good to go for my bow)
5) Adjusted peep to be straight

I went out and shot fletched and bareshafts at 20 yards....bareshafts hit great centered and about 1" low at 20 yards.....seems close enough to me. 

With no static yokes there isn't a whole lot to be done beyond a very basic tune. The Chill X shoots great, the accuracy impresses me every time I shoot it


----------



## sxygrlnaz (Jul 28, 2006)

I have not been around mathews for a while. I have not messed with the bows without the static yoke. Just trying to get on a good starting platform. I have been told a couple of times to shoot an overly stiff arrow. I can't wait to get this bow out on the range. Just want to make sure all of the homework is done first. Thanks.


----------



## DIXIEDOG1 (Oct 27, 2013)

I went with a barely stiff spine according to Archer's Advantage and the bareshafts seem to fly great....not sure how heavy a shaft folks really need with it....seems like it has soft cams to me. I shoot .400 gr arrows with my bow at 28" draw and 62 lbs draw....I've got some 350's also but haven't shot them with the Chill X yet...not sure I'd gain anything.


----------



## sxygrlnaz (Jul 28, 2006)

I ordered the 28/70 with 75% mods. I am looking for a do all arrow. Gold tip pro hunter 5575 or the pro 22.


----------

